# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  بی ثباتی اطلاعات بعد از درج در بانک

## mojtaba_kz

بی ثباتی اطلاعات بعد از درج در بانک				
							سلام علیکم،

دوستان من زمانی که عملیات ثبت حذف و یا ویرایش را بر روی اطلاعاتم انجام میدم اعمال میشوند ولی پس از بستن برنامه اطلاعات پاک شده و هیچ داده ای ذخیره نمی شود...

بانک من SQL است

مشکل چیست ؟

من چه کار باید بکنم؟؟؟

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید 

تشکر

----------

